# The Titans of Beltrum IV



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Vox incoming: *Beltrum IV is a highly productive mining world. It’s large, cold wasteland but contains vast amounts of the chemicals needed to create warp drives. It’s workers lived in underground colonies and lived happy, well paid lives. That was before WAAGH ChoppaDakka descended on the world. Warboss ChoppaDakka was very well off and identified ‘dat planet’, with its large plains, as a good place for ‘stompin da humies’. The Imperial Guard sent out an astropath calling for help, but not even super-heavy support could slow the Ork Tide. Thus one of the Imperium’s most powerful assets was sent – Titan Super Heavy Walkers* Vox ends.

The aim of the game:
In this RP players gain control of Titan Super Heavy Walkers against entire mobs of Stompas and Gargants and millions upon millions of Orks. You must drive the invaders off the planet. Every race has it’s own special objectives too. There are three races to play. Reasons for their alliance will be explained in due course.

Races:
Imperial
Eldar
Orks

Character Sheet:
This is what I'd like for entry into the RP:

Your Character’s Name: What else will we call you?
Your Race: This affects what you can do and your titan options.
Your Personality: What are you like? Are you a team player? A stealthy loner? Focussed on killing them? Chatterbox?
Background: What were you doing before called to this operation? What is your history before becoming a titan pilot?
Belongings: What do you decorate you titan with or carry with you?

Titan Type: Revenant, Gargantetc. Largest available are reaver and phantoms and gargants etc., as the unstable surface of the planet would collapse the ground underneath an imperator or similar. Note – bigger is not always better for this RP!
Titan Name: It’s got to have a name!
Titan Weapons: Game-legal please, but I don’t have the book so I’ll have to trust you on this. You will be fighting both enemy super-heavies and masses of regular troops so I would go for a balanced option.

You will need to be able to do a good update about once a week.

This is my first try at being a GM so please point out any problems.

Looking Forward to replies, advice and help would be apreiciated!k:

This is how the RP will work. You play as per standard RP posting, with the exception of battling enemy super heavies. You say where you shoot them, how you plan to attack them and so on. I will do a mini-update dealing with the results for you. Your post might look like this:
"I fire my Volcano cannon at the stompa, aiming for the head. I charge in, then I will strike from below when it tries to swing back" (I know it's bad quality, expecting better from you). My mini update might be: "your cannon shot slams into the stompa, sending it reeling. As you charge in it turns to meet your attacks, but you grab it's CCW with your power fist and drag it downwards, inch by inch. Your foot comes down on it and it snaps in half. Although your fist is entangled in the mess, you bring around your volcano cannon and fire point blank into the beast's gut. Sparking and smoking, the Stompa waddles away as fast as possible." you can now choose to do whatever you want, you could run it down or find another target.
During my GM updates I will not only detail standard actions like other RPs, but I will also detail the actions of the Ork horde opposing you, with parts from the opposing Warboss's point of view, rather than my normal character (I will be joining you on the field as your commander). Much of this is similar to the RP Dark Eldar (second page of RPs). Check it out.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

just to check but is it going to be Imperial and Eldar against Orks?


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Imperial, Eldar _and_ Orks are all allied against another (much larger) WAAAGH! The two ork clans are rivals but only the allied ones are playable. Thinking of joining? I'd love it if you did. I'm stuck between being a commander off set or piloting a Titan myself...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i may join after i have read up a bit on titans.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool. The models are on FW. Basically, pappy dreadnought with guns for arms that make entire armies go poof. Eldar stuff is more or less huge wraithlord. I don't mind if you just pick the weapon names from FW, I'm ordering apoc reloaded soon so I can see...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

How do eldar titans work? Are they like wraithlords/guard or are they controlled like tanks? and what's the other Ork warband called?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

*Goes into the rp section to see if there is some interesting game i can join.*

*Sees. TITANS, and gets hopes up.*

*Realises IT IS about titans and gets hyped.*

But what is this ridiculous thing about classes avaviable? Reaver and revenant? Surely you can glide around in warhounds and knights, and even stompas?
Too bad you classed surface as too weak for larger class. I was going to be a warlord. But i guess i'll have to settle for a warhound.

Questions. What is the legio of the titans? Do we create a titan only, or do we play the crew? Imperium eldar and orks on the same team? You mad bro? (Gotta hear a good reason for this happening.)
How do you plan on setting up the gameplay style, will it just be "Me kill dis an dat." or will you have a complex system where we allocate power for different systems and weapons. Or a mix of the two?
Is collegia telepathica psy titans avaviable?

Can you choose any legio? Can i choose my own?

Just a few questions i have. Love the idea of cruising around in these baddies, and i think it could both be good fun and an interesting roleplaying experience.
Most likely it will just be running around powerpose and kill everything, which is all good fun too i suppose 

And i do hope you know the reaver titan weight almost nothing (for being a titan, jump jets and anti-grav engines have that effect) while a phantom titan is as large as a warlord?

Hmm, seems i'm a bit of a titan fanboy  you will notice i'm fairly well versed on the topic.

I do have a princeps with crew already written up that i made for an rp a long time ago (was going to be a titan when everyone else just had tanks, i'm sad that rp died.)
Problem with that one it is a custom legio warhound, as it has a few boons to it.

Like the ability to buy close combat weapons and a layer of ceramite shielding.

But if this rp is to be remotely fluff plausible you should choose a legio and everyone sticks to it.

Examples are Legio Astorum "Warp runners." Blue with gold and flame decors.
Legio Gryphonicus "War griffons" Light grey with yellow head.
Legio Ignatum "Fire wasps" Deep red with black and fire decors.
Legio Crucius "Warmongers" Black with white decors.

Sadly we can't be Ordo Sinister for obvious reasons 

Among many others.

Lexicanum titan page.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Titan#.T7ciXFKO5Ro

Gonna get a few of these questions get answered before i make a char. Cheers!





> "How do eldar titans work? Are they like wraithlords/guard or are they controlled like tanks? and what's the other Ork warband called?"


Eldar titans have crews as seen in the comic Ohmnissiah, Titan and/or God machine.
(I'm not entirely sure of the name.)

The princeps and his crew exit the Imperious Dictatio to meet the eldar crews who also disembark.
They are confused when the eldar sit kneeling when they arrive, hilarious moment occurs.

Something that was remarkeable was that the eldar titan drivers were VERY tall. Almost twice the size of Princeps Hekate (human main character).

Check out the comic if you can, it's RIDICOUSLY AWESOME!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Eldar titans are controlled by a single pilot who's psychically connected to the titan. They also incorporate spirit stones and the guidance of deceased pilots.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Name:* Kaptin Goldtoof

*Race:* Orks

*Personality:* Loud and (in the ork way) Humerous, Goldtoof loves nothing more than the roar of his gunz, and the feel of teef in his hands. Goldtoof cares as much for wealth as he does for fighting. This trait is considered unhealthy by many orks.

*Background:* Once a Flash Git, Goldtoof is now a mek, and he built his stompa using the funds from his time as a Flash Git. He takes great pride in what he does - stomping and crushing anything he's paid to! It was during Waaagh! Magdakka, a Bad Moonz hoard, that Goldtoof first found his calling. Before a simple mek, making bikes and making strange guns, but then, when the Waaagh! had taken over a full system and captured more than a few super-heavy tanks, Goldtoof first saw the Reaver Titan. A huge, hulking creature, bristling with guns, Goldtoof knew he needed one. As it happened, the first three titans to attack were brought down by the combined efforts of six looted baneblades. Goldtoof took the opportuinity to steal one who had had it's head blown apart by heavy shells and it's left arm ripped off by the same salvo. He took the head of a dead squiggoth and put large quantities of metal plating around it, before fusing it to the head socket and began to rebuild the titan, putting on a large and deadly close combat arm. 
In the heart of the metal beast a large 'glowy tellyporta' was installed, which was designed to remove the titan from losing fights. After the first attempt with this machine, when the leg was blown off by concentrated fire from an Crimson Fists predator, the titan stopped working for several hours but was successfully teleported to the designated 'safe' zone. Afterwards Goldtoof hunted down the offending vehicle and used it for repairs.

*Belongings: *He wears a Tricorn Hat, a long trench coat and a thick plate of highly decorated metal armour. He has a thick, brutal cutlass and a Slugga. In his titan he still keeps his old snazzgun, which can be attached to the front of the head to poke out of the mouth, allowing Goldtoof to shoot the enemy while his two chief grots take temporary control. He also owns a hoard of Grots, squigs and lesser orks to do his bidding and operate Da Beheemoff. The most notable of these crew are Docta Buckit-Brain (his 'mad dok' first mate) and the two chief grots Quikzit and Bazz. 
On his 'Stompa', a customized Reaver titan, there is a large amount of valuable objects, the left shin, which was heavily damaged in Goldtoof's 'aquisiton' of the machine, is made from a Crimson Fists predator, the standard reaver titan head is replaced (the head was already missing, Goldtoof didn't replace it with an intact titan head because he was utterly perplexed by the standard operating system of the titan) with a crudely made reprisenation of a squiggoth head, including and actual Gargantuan Squiggoth's skull, the controls that were built inside being much easier for Goldtoof to operate. It is also coated in Glyphs, randomly placed armour plates, a bristling array of smaller weapons in the chest and left 'shin' of the titan is made from a Crimson Fists' Predator and two lascannons in the eyes, called _'Gork and Mork'_ (there is much squabbling over which is which) usually manned by Quikzit and Bazz.

*Titan Type:* Customized Reaver titan

*Titan Name:* Da Beheemoff

*Titan Weapons:* The lovingly named 'Supa Dakka gun' is a customized Twin-Linked Vulkan Megabolter, designed to make more noise and a higher rate of fire on the right arm, the Big mega choppa, a huge buzzsaw attached to a crude metal arm sits to the left and the big boomy bitz, the missile silo on the back was destroyed so Goldtoof added a manticore platform and several other missiles onto the back of the titan. There is also an assortment of firing holes and mounted Big shootas and rokkit launchas, for the more aggressive crew to vent their anger on the enemy.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Um... Wow. Oh I thought Warlords were like twice as big as reaver...:shok: Stupid me. Feel free to take one. I'm sorry, I did it a bit wrong. It's gonna be turn based action with energy points, using a map. However, repairs cannot be made until the battle is over. You can arm titans however you want and gain upgrade points for kills. Didn't think of it when it was posted, so bear with for a big rehaul tonight.
In advance, the titans are Legio Destructor. 
Orks are WAAAGH DakkaChoppa, more backstory in the first post.

Hogglord: Niiice! Btw gargants are available too


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

there are 2 ork clans, one bigger than the other, I was under the impression that the two clans were different and that the players were fighting DakkaChoppa, and i was wondering what the other clan would be, but if I'm mistaken, then please tell me. 

and I prefer the look of reavers to gargants really


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

@Octobomb

Seeing as how you're asking for suggestions i'll give you my thoughts. 

First off i love the idea of a titan rpg. Titan's are awesome, no fact about it, but i think this will need some careful thought to make sure it works. 

For starters i think you were correct in originally limiting the size of titans available. Players shouldn't have anything larger than a reaver, otherwise things will be too easy. There has to be a sense of threat and tension in good rpg's when you come up against tough odds. When everyone's walking around in warlords, machine which can rout whole armies, any sense of vulnerability is lost. 

Sticking with warhounds and reavers still allows the players to get the rush of piloting a titan but gives you, the GM, the chance to throw some dangerous enemies in. Warhounds and Reavers are still threatened by conventional vehicles and troops in sufficient numbers and larger classes of titans (like gargants and mega-gargants) will outclass them forcing your players to work together. Doing so encourages players to role play with each other better and develop their characters. Friendships can be forged when one character saves another, rivalries develop or enmities when one character chooses getting a kill over covering a injured ally. 

With the player's controlling titans you're going to have to put some thought into how they are going to do so, as the potential for god-modding and general over-poweredness is huge. Having some form of energy points or energy allocation into movement, shields, weapons etc, like you've hinted at is a good idea.

A good GM encourages his players to think and react to situations and challenges and limits them. Remember that you are in control, you determine what direction and what pace action goes in. 

More than the mechanics though you have to think about the story. It's best to plan out at least a rough idea of where the plot will develop, who the atnagonsits will be and what role they will play. What challanges will the players have to overcome? 

A good GM makes his story immerseive and interesting. you have to have a high standard of posting and a commitment to getting a post up every single week, keeping a consistent quality. Can you do that?

However not all the onus is on you. It's your players jobs to create believable, detailed characters. They have to bring the story to life with their actions, banter and decisions. They have to work with you to craft a story that you'll all remember. 

I hope you continue with this and if you hammer out the details you could have a good rpg on your hands and i'd love to join and help you out any way i can. RPG's are great fun and GM'ing is a reward all of it's own.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Alexander Romera
Race: Human
Age: 54

Personality: Alexander is a cold calculating man, if he played poker his poker face would be legendary. His feelings are unreadable and he follows orders without question. he respects his allies and commanders greatly and holds his crew as dear friends. He will often help others but not if it endangers the life of him or his crew members.

Background: Alexander was raised on a small planet known as Orvar VI. He was of noble birth and grew up into a well educated and healthy young man. but that is when it changed. Orvar VI was attacked by Tyranids and his family massacred. It was only the arrival of the Adeptus Mechanicus that Alexander. Alexander was taken into the ranks of the Adeptus Mechanicus and shot up the ranks. in no time at all Alexander was a commander of an entire Armoured Column. He was spotted by the Legio Destructor after he led a successful armored assault against an Chaos stronghold of Beling Stra. he was presented with the command of a Warhound Titan but discovered that the pure shooting of that particular type of titan did not suit him. And so he was moved to the Reaver XII titan that he now loves. He was called to the planet of Beltrum IV as he was nearby and available. 

Other crew: With Alexander inside the Reaver XII are 2 Moderati and a Techpreist. He is great friends with all of his crew and trusts them with his life. The two Moderati, Emma and Robert, are brother and sister and grew under the supervision of the Adeptus Mechanicus. The Techpreist, Agmund, is a solitary, powerful man who has found unusual comfort in the company of Alexander and the two Moderati. Together the four form one of the best Titan crews the Imperium has at it's disposal.


Titan Type: Reaver XII
Titan Name: Bound in Blood
Titan Weapons: Right arm Titan Powerfist, Left arm Gatling Blaster and carpace mounted Apocalypse Launcher.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks. Right, please don't post any more char profiles until i have finished my overhaul. Thanks for you patience, Octobomb


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Princeps Name:* Diabolous Rex

*Race:* Imperial

*Personality:* Cold-hearted, cruel, and completely uncompromising, Diabolous Rex ranks amongst the staunchest of the Imperium's Princeps. He is equally stubborn, however, and will never back down once he has made a stand; these even extends off the battlefield, where he flatly refused an order to command a Warlord Titan instead of Diabolous' Reaver. Since then, even members of the Imperial Command have learned that Rex cannot be reasoned with; "tell him what he has to do, and let him get on with it."

*History:* Born amongst the sprawling factories of Mars, Diabolous was determined to become a Princeps right from an early age. He would watch as the latest and most powerful war machines left the forges of the Red Planet, eager to one day command them in battle. Little did he know that one day this would become reality; after the screening process for possible applicants to become a Princeps, Diabolous underwent rigorous mental and physical training to prepare himself for the inevitable Mind Impulse Unit (MIU) test. Most of the applicants died during the link, either in establishment or the breaking of contact, but Rex survived. After that day, he completed his training, and, after serving with various other crews for five years, became a Princeps at last.

Upon his promotion, Diabolous was given command of the mighty Reaver Titan _"Deus Irae"_, an unfortunate name which the previous occupant refused to change regardless of the history of a similarly-named Titan. Diabolous, in true form, also refused to change the name, and, after the initial successful MIU contact, led Deus Irae into war. The mighty Titan's powerful weapons systems have never failed Rex, and Rex has never let her come into unnecessary danger. The personality that the machine itself has slowly accumulated matches perfectly with its new Princeps; staunch, unreasoning, and unrelenting in its pursuit of victory. Diabolous has been deployed to several theatres of war, each time earning distinction in battle and cleansing the enemy of the Emperor's foes with righteous fury; and he intends to do the same on his latest mission.

*Belongings:* Diabolous always carries his sidearm, a standard-issue Bolt Pistol, and it is always fully-loaded. Other than that he has little save his Princeps uniform; the interior of _Deus Irae_ echoes these sentiments, being mostly spartan in appearance and lacking any gratuitous, flamboyant details.

*Titan Type:* Imperial Reaver Titan

*Titan Name:* _Deus Irae_

*Titan Primary Weapons:* Left-arm-mounted Gatling Blaster, right-arm-mounted Laser Blaster.

*Titan Secondary Weapon:* Carapace-mounted Vortex Missile.

*Additional Titan Equipment:* Multi-layered Void Shields



I will add details about a Legio when the GM decides which we will be representing.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for my over eagerness Octobomb. I will update it all after the big overhaul. Round about when will it be?


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Big overhaul hopefully comes tommorow knight bu t you shouldn't need to change much. Oh, btw by game legal I mean appropriate race and size eg. No putting d cannons on war hounds.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm, Legio Destructor.

I know the legio (biggest legio in existance) but can't seem to find the colour scheme...

I would probably go with a warhound, since the battle-group will be royally screwed if we don't have a proper scout.
And warhounds are cool.

And on the topic of warlords being overpowered.
Sure they are big and invulnerable to the attacks of conventional fighting vehicles, but this seeming god-hood is a common flaw among warlord crews as seen in the titan comic. (It's a great comic, check it out!)

Where their glory-hogging and god-good mentality often gets the titans into trouble.
And a warlord is scared of ANY titan. Since even a turbolaser can rip hull plating and important pistons apart, a well placed shot at a leg or head can cripple the entire titan.

Sure the void shields will soak up a lot, but two warhounds teaming up with a few turbolasers split between them can take down the giant with some effort and cover.

Not to mention that the warlord battle titan is the most common class of titan.

Waiting for that overhaul, gotta think of a cool princeps.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Two warhounds could take a warlord out? Ha, two reavers perhaps. A warlord would make paste out of warhounds, which are overmatched by just about any other kind of titan. (which is precisely why i think they're a good choice for an rpg, and what i personally would choose to play).


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't forget due to the design of their legs Warhounds can be horribly fast. Blow off Void Shielding with heavy artillery and then you've got yourself a dead Warlord. Anyway, who said we were going to just be up against stompas? :wink:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Sure it won't be a walk in the park for the puppies, they have to use guile quick thinking and quick foot-work to pull it off.

Most likely though the puppies must pull out since the operation zone is for the warlords advantage.

So yeah, if two warhounds square off vs a warlord in an empty wasteland......
No shit the warlord wins.

Square off in a ruined city. Warlord has a problem. But might survive due to sheer survivability.
Most likely the hounds will retreat rather than end up dead.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I might post up a Revenant just for the hell of having a flying titan


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Update Is Up.
Go Nuts.
Do The Titan Boogie.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm personally not a great fan of making this map-based and using too many numbers... it may sound pathetic but I'd prefer a good ol' fashioned roleplay style. I must admit a statistics-based game would turn me off immensely.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I kind of agree with Farseer. I don't want to put you down but I am kind of put off by this turnbased energy thing. I think you can trust the players to not go overkill and overpowered.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm with Darvy as well cause if it's turn based then who would take Eldar or scout titans. They need mobility to survive and making everyone the same speed makes them obsolete when you could have warlords or gargants


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeaaah... I had that in mind too. I was thinking of giving things like Warhounds the ability to move 4 tiles on the first turn, but Aah well... I need some form of limiter though. I do trust you, it's just in a Titan the godmodding potential is so huge... I'll scrap my silly idea if anyone can think of some way just to keep things in scale... e.g. No one shotting anything larger than stompas tempting as it might be...

EDIT: Just changed max titan size back to Reaver. Sorry about being so contradictory. You just need a challenge, I can't have it a walk in the park, can I?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I actually quite like this. It gives a bit of structure. 

Though giving the titan's different movement values would be good. (and the ability to generate extra movement through diversion of power to movement?) Warhounds and eldar titans should be able to more faster than the larger battle titans. Perhaps also providing some kind of scouting or recon bonus. 

Using a map's quite clever. It represents radar, gives players a good idea where everything is and given the scale to titan's and the battles they would engage in may very well be a necessary mechanic. It's not like a usual rpg where a party can spend a large amount of time in one room. Here the players are massive walkers striding around large battlefields. Things are on a larger scale with greater distances involved. The players are going to need to know where everything is. 

At any rate i think keeping the energy generation is necessary. It limit's the player's ability to abuse a titan's power and adds another factor to think about in battle which actual titan Princeps have to consider. 

I think this is a good idea, just in need of a little refinement. Titans (and any vehicle) are hard to create a good role play from, but i think you're on the right track.

edit- Or perhaps a compromise if no one likes this new structure you've set up Octobomb. 

Traditionally the Heresy rpg's use a system of narrative rpg where the players determine their own actions. That's not the only way to do it though. I've come from rpg's where the players are only able to attempt actions, it's in the GM's hands to decide their success. 

For example here one would say "Darting and weaving i slay five orks".
In the latter it would be "Preparing myself and lash out at the group of orks, diving into their midst. Parrying and pirouetting i hack at their green flesh, attempting to strike when their guard is down". The GM in his update would then say "Bob is his mad dive into the enemy slay x of the orks but without support is overwhelmed and clubbed to the ground". 

Now obviously this system works best with limited numbers so to adapt it for this setting perhaps you could give players free reign over the lesser, conventional enemies (within reason) but allow only 'attempts' against titan class enemies. You could even try and find a copy of the old Adeptus Titanicus rules and incorporate some behind the scenes dice rolling).


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

@Rems: Yeah, Awsome. Free reign against normal enemies, but against titans/super heavies I do the results. I think some kind of compromise would be good, def change some things (scout titans move faster, less attacked by enemy). Power I really like but we need some kind of compromise, don't worry it won't be stat heavy, worst being power allocation. Any ideas people?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Why not broad categories of 'movement', 'shooting', 'shields', 'combat', then allow the players to distribute the points within those categories as they see fit and described by in character actions.

For example i might have 10 'power points'. I decide to allocate 2 to movement, 2 to shields and the rest to shooting. I would then write (in more detail).

"Princpeps Orgar of the Canis Magnus shouted at his moderati for more power. The bridge of the titan was a hive of activity as hard-lpugged moderati interfaced with the titan, preparing to enage the onrushing tide of orks.

Calling for a stately striding speed, Orgar focused his attention on the MUI link. Closing his eyes he was suddenly no longer Orgar, mortal man of flesh. He was the Canis Magnus, god-machine. His eyes saw the auspex readouts of the sensors and focused on the largest heat signature of the oncoming swarm. A distant voice, his own voice, his flesh voice called for full power to the turbo lasers. 

With a piercing whine the laser weapons charged to full power the shrieked, sending a cerulean beam into the heart of the horde. At the touch of the bright beam armoured trucks flipped and exploded or simply melted into slag. Calling for his moderati to continue he fired beam after beam into the tide of vehicles, carving great chunks from the swarms mass."

Though you'd have to work out a ratio. For example one weapon fired per 'point' expended? How many points to walk one hex? etc 

Or you could get specific and create a exhaustive list of actions available and how many 'power points' (need a better phrase) are necessary for each. Like strinding speed, combat speed, firing, reloading, raising shields, repairing shields, close combat, scanning, etc.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

There's just as much potential to godmod in this RP as any other; if a person tries to godmod, they will find a way in any circumstances. Putting them in a Titan may mean they need less imagination, but it's just as easy as in another RP.

As for not deciding the impact on enemy super-heavies, of course the GM decides! To do otherwise would be godmodding! I think we're placing too little trust in the wit of man.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hmm think I might join this just to have the big bad titan 

But I must admit I'm woefully ill equipped on the subject, I've read up on them all but I don't know how they work gameplay-wise and the weapons are quite mysterious to me... :S

I'm just gonna run this through you all, what would be the plausibility of a scout titan crew having been trained and equipped specifically to go ahead and ambush/fight other titans which are vulnerable, say if they get wounded and try to pull out, or are cut off from support?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yru0 said:


> Hmm think I might join this just to have the big bad titan
> 
> But I must admit I'm woefully ill equipped on the subject, I've read up on them all but I don't know how they work gameplay-wise and the weapons are quite mysterious to me... :S
> 
> I'm just gonna run this through you all, what would be the plausibility of a scout titan crew having been trained and equipped specifically to go ahead and ambush/fight other titans which are vulnerable, say if they get wounded and try to pull out, or are cut off from support?


I know next to nothing about titans, making an ork just meant that the weapons are easy to name. :biggrin: I really haven't a clue how the titans actually work, other than _Big dreadnought that has ridiculously oversized guns_. I don't think it's too much more complex than that.

Titan hunter titans could probably work. After all, they have tank hunting tanks... Just give those massive meltagun-looking things. Inferno cannons?


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

@Yru0 Why shouldn't you? Feel free.

Ok, everyone else, too keep you all happy i am offering a compromise. It's still turn-map based, but is divided into 4 sections: Moving, Shooting, Shields and Assault. You can have your wicked way attacking anything without structure points, but then you say what you do and i handle the results. I give you all individual costs: eg. moving in a Warhound costs 1 energy per hex to a max of 4 hexes, but moving a Reaver costs 2 energy per hex to a max of 2 hexes. Again, in larger titans, shooting costs more eg. 1 warhound weapon (or Reaver Carapace weapon) costs 2 energy but large reaver weapons cost 4. I think i will scrap the upgrades system. You can accumulate power eg. Reaver does nothing but fire 2 main weapons, then 2 more power spills into next turn. I could do turns once a week maybe?
What do ya think?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm still not happy with the idea of turns. Just to give you an idea of what Rems appeared to mean go check out 'Dark Eldar', an rp by Unxpected22 on the second page of roleplay. Basically in that everything we wanted to do he would read and if we did it in a good way we would succeed but if he didn't feel generous we might fail or even die if he thought the post was terrible


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I do wonder how Orks have managed to get a hold of an Imperial Reaver Titan...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Shot in the head, collapsed, the mek fixed it up again as best he could. I really should have described the Orky-ness better


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

So, with Octobomb's permission, I might edit the appearance a little


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

@Hogglord Sure, edit all you want. That goes for everyone.

Right, another compromise on offer. You stick to the map, but are unbothered by any other restrictictions except energy levels, and you can charge that voluntarily, instead of gaining a set amount per turn. I simply update the movements of the hordes and any super-heavy attacks.That way all you have to do is remain still while you charge, and perform any other RP actions as normal. Better?

EDIT: How about you play normal RP style (within reason) and my character is the Warboss DakkaChoppa (leader of the enemy ork clan), and control the hordes, that way i can do the enemies reasonably, but i do need _some_ kind of limiter for your titans... I'll keep the map, that way you can see where everyone is. Sound reasonable?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That edit is perfect for me


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Works well for me


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry, sorry, changing more. I'll play alongside you as you commander, but during GM updates I will put stuff from the Warboss' point of view. Should I do Titan vs Titan cc stuff the same way as Dark Eldar did it? Say what you are going to do then I do it and give results in a GM minI update. I will also do that for damage inflicted on enemy titans by your shooting. For things without structure points feel free to SMASH MAIM and BURN as you see fit. Good? I will scrap the map though (helluva lotta work for something that can be done in a few paragraphs).
To summerise: Standard RP format but on Titan scale, and super heavy combats/ shooting results done like DE (second page of RPs).


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, that was what I was getting at earlier


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Perfect. If the others agree, we get any other players(we need more eldar) added to the fact my job is now fun for me, then we have some good times ahead. I'll get a few more opinions first thou.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i agree if it is needed. I might also be able to get a couple of people to come in and be eldar or other titans.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll join as an eldar revenant


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

@Romero: Excellent. The more the merrier. We need more orks too.
@Santaire: Wicked. I look forward to the profile.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*Character:*

Name: Mai-Cien Ilnavia

Race: Biel-tan Eldar

Personality: At first glance, Mai may appear to be somewhat distant, but is in fact an open, friendly individual willing to make friends easily and proving staunchly loyal to her comrades, that is, towards fellow Eldar at least. Having grown up in the militaristic social structure of Biel-tan, Mai has been indoctrinated since birth by military training and the responsibility of her craftworld to ensure the protection of the Eldar species form the usurping younger races who dare defy them. Believing whole heartedly in the deserved supeiriority of the Eldar, Mai regardless has grown to respect her foes, whether it is the blind strength of the orks, or the staunch courage of the Mon’Keigh, when you must study the foe so as to know him better than he knows himself as a fighter, you would be hard pressed not to. This respect manifests itself as a desire to eliminate the foe quickly and efficiently, for Mai can realise their strengths, as well as their weaknesses, and only when the lesser beings fall in line, can the Eldar regain their rightful place at the helm of the galaxy.

Background: Mai was born to a Howling Banshee and a Steersman of a Phantom titan, in the craftworld of Biel-tan, one of the most heavily militarised concentration of Eldar left, and the warhosts are constantly deployed to defend exodite worlds from engrossing settlements, or to launch raids on foes who set foot in lands considered belonging to the Eldar, whether or not they still inhabit it. Still not more than a baby, Mai was put into training to become a steersman of one of the ancient titans that the craftworld still deployed to major warzones; to be selected for such a responsibility is an honour for the people of Biel-tan, one which is often passed from generation to generation due to the genetic requirement of a significant control over one’s psychic potential. However, to command a titan can take years, even decades for an eldar trainee, with the first hurdle being the psychic training necessary to control the warmachines and to commune with the spirit stones which helped manage its systems. To accomplish the right state of mind, an Eldar cannot simply have a high psychic power, such as a warlock or a seer, even an individual who cannot muster any noticeable psychic abilities can still achieve the necessary connection, and some who go on to become great farseers find that they cannot achieve the state of mind required for titan control.

During her training, Mai experimented with a number of other paths, youthful vigour and energy causing her to jump between dedications and experiences, before she would become forever dedicated to her titan. Mai almost flowed between paths, never staying long at most, only enough to experience the thrills and the joy but not long enough to master, that is apart from the path of the artisian. Mai became engrossed in the Path, taking after her mother who’s temple prided itself on its agility and acrobatic mobility; Mai even spent some time on the Path of the Banshee for a period, although only fought in a few minor skirmishes, later, when Mai took command of her first titan, her skills on this Path manifested in her methods of war, with her personal fighting style almost a hybrid of the Banshee and titan doctrines.

At the still young age of 36, Mai was given her first posting on a titan, a large Phantom walker where she was part of a crew beneath an experienced steersman, who would be her mentor on the field of battle until she would qualify for her own command. Taking part in a number of conflicts, Mai first began to experience true combat whilst on board the titan, as a Banshee, her war mask had protected her mind from exposure to the harsh realities of conflict in the 41st millennium, yet as part of a Phantom crew, Mai was left with little protection. Over the years, the crew learned to act as single entity, following each other with hardly a word needed between them, they were honed into a lethal extension of the wrath of Khaine himself. The trainees were to be given commands in the same titan host, so as to exploit this connection to the fullest. In one brutal battle against an ork tide which threatened to overwhelm an exodite world, the Phantom was alone with minimal support, yet still managed to hold off the seemingly endless swarm, even destroying a mighty Gargant that had dared challenge the Eldar. Following this, Mai received her first command, a Revenant titan; Mai soon found herself perfectly at home in the almost impossibly agile machine, able to scout far ahead of the main force and to launch lightning raids on vulnerable targets.

The host was deployed against a settled Imperial world as part of an Eldar campaign to remove the Mon’keigh from the system, which was considered to be under the protection of the Biel-tan. The deployment of the Titan host were deemed necessary for the invasion, which, although lead by Biel-tan, was large enough to require the aid of some smaller craftworlds in the area, due to the relative close proximity of a Titan Legios which could reinforce the defenders. When the hosts first striked, the Imperials fell in droves, the sudden, overwhelming force of the invaders rendering the defences for moot; however, it was not long before the Imperial Guard moved to reinforce the local Planetary Defence Force. The Eldar found themselves fighting a war of attrition against the Imperials, a tactic which they were ill equipped for, the stalemate lasted for months, long enough for the Legios of the Adeptus Mechanicus to arrive and quash the Eldar resistance. By the end of the battle, the host had been decimated in battle, the relatively few Revenants and Phantoms attempted to match the larger force of Imperials in battle, but were quashed beneath their boots; without titan support, the rest of the Eldar were defenceless targets. 

The survivors of the battle retreated from the Imperial attack, utilising their advantage in speed and mobility to outrun their foes long enough to regroup and plan a counterattack, the craftworld would be sending reinforcements against the Imperials, yet it would require a miracle for the besieged Eldar to survive until then. The few Revenant titans which were left would traditionally be unable to hold their ground against the Reavers and Warlords of the Mon’Keigh, yet Mai organised the unit into small tight knit groups, taking advice from Howling Banshees as to how to manage the titans. The unorthodox tactics payed off in droves, with packs of revenants being able to harass the Imperial titans and to slow their advance, the Eldar soon learned the strengths and weaknesses of the Imperial juggernoughts and many machines fell to their cannons. Suffering significant losses, the Mechanicus decided to withdraw their Legios, despite the outcry of the Imperial high command, the ancient war machines were simply too valuable to risk.
Following the engagement, with the Eldar reinforcements arriving to evacuate the surviving hosts, Mai was offered a command of a Phantom walker, yet she refused the offer, preferring to stay with her Revenant. The destruction of her host lead to Mai being re-tasked to another, which was more than eager to take on her tactics of superior, or vulnerable, hostile units. However, with the deaths of much of the Eldar she knew, including her father, his Phantom having been the last to fall against the Imperial onslaught, she became more reserved, drowning herself in researching her foes, finding their every weakness and strength, and working on how to exploit it.

Belongings: Mai keeps a Shruiken pistol on her at all times when in a war zone, simply for the sake of comforting herself rather than much effect, as it would be pitiful deterrence against much of the foes she fights. She also has a personal mesh armour in the colours of her craftworld, which she often wears beneath her robes whilst outside of her titan. Whilst within her Revenant, she dons a life-support suit specifically designed to help her interface with the vehicle and to help her survive combat, it has roughly the same protective qualities as mesh armour, although it also can inject her with nutrients and supply a source of oxygen for a limited time if required, and can last for significantly longer if connected to a scrubber system in her titan. The armour can be worn as a self-contained environment, and even include semi-magnetic boots which help her navigate the interior of her titan and to avoid being thrown about in the course of a battle. 
Other than this, her personal belongings are quite sparse, preferring to travel light with minimal equipment. However, she does always wear a necklace with two runes gifted to her when she was given her first deployment on the Phantom titan, one each from her parents. She treasures this trinket dearly, seeing it as a link from the hell of war to the sanctuary of her family and craftworld. In addition, for each individual battle she prides herself on gathering intelligence on her foes, and attempts to store data in the computers of her titan for future reference, and often spends ‘down-time’ studying the workings of her foe, knowing that a single mistake in the heat of battle could cost her her life, and her titan.

*Titan:*

Type: Revenant

Name: Tain Ca (Ta-in Sa) (Ender True)

Weapons: Two arm mounted Pulsars, Revenant Missile Launcher.

Edit: Here we go  I'm still racking my brains for an eldar sounding titan name, I don't know why it bothers me so much! (You have NO idea how hard it was to choose the pilot's name and even then it was sort of iniminimo!  )

Edit 2: Finally got the name down  Here's the site I used if anyone's interested, for BFG but I think it suits the purpose  http://grimdarkness.net/resources/bfg_name_generator/


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It appears my uncompromising attitude has borne fruit. :laugh: Back to the good ol' traditional style of RP, no maps, no numbers... just good fiction. Thank you!


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Yru0 you've put so much effort into this it would be heresy to not let you join...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yruo the revenant has more guns than that. 2 pulsars, 2 missile launchers and a scatter laser


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Santaire said:


> Yruo the revenant has more guns than that. 2 pulsars, 2 missile launchers and a scatter laser


That's not what my Apocalypse book says...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe I'm reading a different rule set then. So he's got it right?

Edit: This is what I was reading:http://www.tralfazsolutions.com/EldarRevenantTitan.htm


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

@Octobomb the fruits of being bored on a half term hday i'm afraid 

@Santaire Probably, I just threw whatever in there, i'm not to briefed on Eldar (THANK YOU LEXICANIUM!! ) I can change it later if its needed.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I seem to recall there being cases of Eldar Exarchs piloting the titans alone with their mind linked to the titan and directing its every move by thought alone but cannot for the life of me recall where I read it.

Anyone know if this is true or just my imagination?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldar Titans are solo-piloted, don't know about the Exarch bit.

And yes, your current Titan armament is correct. 2 Pulsars and Missile launcher is the standard GW Apocalypse book loadout... the extra launcher and scatter laser is old. Don't quite know where they'd fit the scatter laser either, being so small compared to the other weapons! :laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I read that, posted it, then thought exactly what you just wrote.

What the hell with the scatter laser, maybe they have 40 of them, 2 to every finger and every toe?

Edit: I've already got half a character written up for an eldar lost on the path of a titan pilot, not just sticking with it but truly lost I mean, the kind of 'hasn't been seen comfortable outside it for centuries'. And I guess it is a war path so it would have exarchs

Double Edit: Yruo you could just use the Eldar language, it's what I have done. My titan is called Atherakhia, meaning destruction in Eldar


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Gah, my internet's been gone for several days.

Let's see what i've missed....

Just two restructurings, several new characters and three pages of text, nothing major.

Ok, character.

*Name:* Clive Jarvish

*Race:* Human forge worlder.

*Personality:* Jarvish many years upon his titan has left him influenced by the machine spirits ferocity. He snarls as he sees his foe, barks orders and frustration and is as loyal as any hound and does his job flawlessly.

*Background:* Life upon the forge worlds is harsh, your every move you do and thing you eat is monitored to see what your most fitting work upon the forge world will be. For some, it is much easier.

Clive Jarvish is from the noble house Jarvish, on Accatran. The home of legio Destructor.
His family had a long honour of sending candidates for the legio schools for the 8 years of training and cybernetic implanting it takes to become a princeps. Clive managed every test, and survived the delicate surgeries and after twelve years from his start, was designated for titan duty.

*Belongings:* Clive does not carry much into battle, his armour, his uniform, a saber presented to him from his father when Clive graduated from the schoola, and a heavy laspistol

*Titan Type:* Warhound battle titan, jackal class.

*Titan Name:* Lupus Rex, Wolf king.

*Titan Weapons:* Lupus rex carries a double-barreled turbo-laser in its right weapon mount, in its left it carries an inferno gun.

*Additional wargear:* None apart from chassis standard loadout.

*Titan history:* Lupus Rex is an old titan, 8000 years old at least and still going strong, commandeered by many a princeps in its long life of service in the eyes of the Ohmnissiah. Nothing really stands out from its past except that it has always been ready for the fight and fought with great strength.

*Titan quirks:* The ever present hound and wolf tendensies of the warhounds is even more distinguishable on Lupus Rex, its gait is even more vicious and its princeps over the years have always been a bit more animalistic than the others.

A thing of note is that it has always had a slight limp to its left foot, it doesn't hinder the speed of the titan but the problem has never been able to be fixed over the years, no matter how the techpriests worked and how many servoes they changed the problem was still there.

The only thing it really does is it gives the titan a slight limp when walking, and once when the titan spun on its left foot it locked its servoes and almost sent the titan plummeting to the earth.
Something it only survived by fast thinking and a skilled crew.

The moderatii on Lupus Rex is mind wiped, and does not carry names.
The techpriest similarily carry no name, but is not mind wiped. He is as ancient as the machine itself (it is said, no one knows) and answer only to the name of "Marrow" since he sees himself as the marrow of the great machine.
*End character.*

So, when do we start


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

@Santiare, Cheers, did you just use the Lexicanium or are there other places where I can find Eldar language?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Lexicanum is all I used but you could probably find it somewhere else


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Right, sorry for the lack of updates but I'm afraid the RP can't start next week due to Real Life getting in the way. I'll try the week after that...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks for letting us know


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Curse peoples and their real lives!



We'll just have to wait then. Pm us or something when you do. To make sure we all register the start.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Right! I'm back! And here is your new commander:

Character Name: Drake (no surname yet, any suggestions?)
Race: Imperial
Personality: Drake is a fun loving creature, just like his Moderatii and Titan. Unbenownst to all bar his trusted Moderatii and Techpriest, he enjoys the occasional joke, although if you ask him about it you are likely to be punched in the face. Woe betide should he be piloting his titan... However, he is respected for his effiency and drive, and once you have proven himself to him you have an ally who will fight for you until the stars die. Rumour has it he once delayed Exterminatus to allow an Eldar strike team off a planet. His techpriest is known only as The Awsomemiester.
Background: As a child, Drake was born into a well-off and happy family on an Agri-World. When the conscription units for the Guard came around, Drake and his two companions, Leo and Sarah,were all nominated to be support personnel. Drake was identified by that point, as well as Leo and Sarah, as suitable candidates for piloting a Titan. All three refused to be separated, and in an unusual divergence from the hidebound rules, they were allowed to train together. Soon, Drake was elevated to the rank of Princeps, while Leo and Sarah became his Moderatii. In their first real war they commanded a Warhound, along with another Warhound as a two-titan team. His partner was destroyed, but for his heroic actions he was promoted to Princeps of a Reaver. Ever since him and his team became lone wolves, outflanking enemy forces and destroying supply lines, appearing from even shrubbery. But that would require a tactical genius.... CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! 
This is his first command.


Titan Type: Reaver Battle Titan
Titan Name: Invictus Victor
Titan Weapons: Volcano Cannon on the right arm and a Titan power fist on the left arm. Mounted on to the carapace is a custom Apocolypse Launcher, with a few of the Missile Chambers removed to make way for a modified Inferno Gun able to ‘hose’ a large area in flames.

EDIT: Missed some things out... Will fix later.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

around when will the action thread be up?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Good question, still wondering when we can unleash a force enough to shake worlds.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry about delays... Life is busy. Action thread should be up next week, I'm currently working on it.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Action thread is up. First chance to stomp some ork ass is next week...

If you've seen the action thread you will recognise the importance of this.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm going to be out of action from friday 'till tuesday.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, I'm in the clutches of final exams at the moment, I'll get my post up as soon as I am able.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry all, I'm slowly but surely catching up on my RPs, but still got some final school stuff to do. Give me next week and then the beautiful summer shall arrive and I can devote more time


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Right, due to delays, action will begin this weekend. Hope this gives everyone enough time, tell me if you need more.
Octobomb


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Goody.

I thought it was dead. Would kinda suck if it died after just one post from me and one other guy


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yru0 said:


> Sorry all, I'm slowly but surely catching up on my RPs, but still got some final school stuff to do. Give me next week and then the beautiful summer shall arrive and I can devote more time


This is a similar case for me. Final exams are horrible, horrible things.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Apologies for the tardiness but I'm afraid my hard drive broke and I lost a few files. Sadly one was the story for TTOB4... I'm busy rewriting it.
Keep Calm and Burn the Heretic folks, it'll come soon...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Good, i was beginning to worry the RP died before it even started.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I was just thinking of posting something up to jog some memories and keep it breathing.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Ok finally got it up  sorry for the wait, but the long awaited summer has finally arrived!


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Ooh yes, forgot to say, put up update yesterday. Go smoosh some ork for me, and enjoy your 'assets'!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sorry guys. I have to pull out f this one. I wish you all luck and hope the thread survives.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

When is the official update on this?

I think it should've been yesterday, seeming how little activity it has.

I would write, but i avoid double posting.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Gah! Gah! Gah! Gah! Dumbdumbdumbdumbdumb! *Hits head against table repeatedly*. Sorry, sorry, went away for a week to a place with no internet, meant to inform you, left early, didn't get a chance. Sorry!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay! 

I thought that the RP was dying in a metaphorical ditch somewhere, coughing up metaphorical blood and reliving it's short, short life. It's childhood dreams fleeting and shadowed, trying to ignore the darkness rushing in to consume and extinguish it's flickering candle of life...

But it's not, so yay!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Still waiting for my update though.


----------

